# Jennifer Lopez - Ex darf Homevideos veröffentlichen



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*Jennifer Lopez - Ex darf Homevideos veröffentlichen​*

Jlo's Alptraum ist wahr geworden, Ihr Ex-Mann Ojani Noa hat die Erlaubnis bekommen, die aus seiner kurzen Ehe mit dem Superstar stammenden Homevideos zu veröffentlichen! Das Videomaterial soll teilweise äußerst intim sein und Jennifer unter anderem leicht bekleidet und in “frivolen” Situationen zeigen. Seit Jahren hatte die 41-Jährige mit ihrem Verflossenen wegen dessen geplanter DVD-Veröffentlichung in einem Rechtsstreit gelegen. Die Publikation der Videos wollte sie um jeden Preis verhindern. Bisher gab das Gericht ihr auch Recht.

Wie gelang es Ojani nun, doch die gerichtliche Erlaubnis für die Veröffentlichung des Videomaterials zu bekommen? Ganz schön gewieft: Angeblich nutzte er eine Gesetzeslücke indem er die Aufnahmen an seine momentane Freundin Claudia Vazquez verkaufte. Auf diese Weise könne er die Clips sogar unter seinem eigenen Namen vermarkten, ohne sich damit strafbar zu machen.

Der Gerichtsbeschluss ist eigentlich unglaublich, denn egal, was auf dem angeblich äußerst pikanten Videomaterial zu sehen ist, waren Honeymoon- und Schlafzimmeraufnahmen zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Entstehung gewiss nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt. Bisher hatte das Gericht einen von Ojani unterzeichneten Geheimhaltungsvertrag anerkannt, den Jennifer vorbrachte. Doch mit dem formalen Verkauf der Tapes scheint dieser hinfällig geworden zu sein.

Für Jennifer könnte es nun unangenehm werden. Die Aufnahmen sollen sie unter anderem beim Motorradfahren ohne Slip zeigen und dabei, wie sie den heute berühmten Popo versohlt bekommt. Für ihre Zwillinge wollte sie unbedingt ihre Vorbildfunktion wahren. Außerdem kann sie gerade jetzt, da sie eine Adoption erwägt , keinen Skandal gebrauchen.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## asa (31 Mai 2011)

Wahnsinn, dann heissts wohl jetzt abwarten


----------



## Q (31 Mai 2011)

Motorradfahren ohne crashgetesteten Slip   :thx:


----------



## Ice-Prince (31 Mai 2011)

ooh da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## steven91 (31 Mai 2011)

ich freu mich schon jetzt


----------



## Franky70 (31 Mai 2011)

Jep, wo bleiben die Clips?!


----------



## Geldsammler (31 Mai 2011)

Ich zweifle daran, dass dieses Tape wirklich veröffentlicht werden wird.
Allein die Vorstellung ist zu genial.


----------



## inthelawofmurphy (31 Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Franky70 (1 Juni 2011)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> Ich zweifle daran, dass dieses Tape wirklich veröffentlicht werden wird.
> Allein die Vorstellung ist zu genial.


Wenn Ojani Noa das Recht zur Veröffentlichung bekommen hat, dann wird er das auch tun, um damit den großen Geldsammler zu spielen. 
Warum hätte er sonst geklagt?!

Aber Du meinst vermutlich, dass die Vorstellung zu schön ist, um wahr zu sein...
Obwohl ich jetzt nicht sehen müßte, wie sie den Popo versohlt (?) bekommt. 
Aber ohne Slip auf dem Moped...


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2011)

Frivole Situationen klingt schon mal gut


----------



## dawadama (1 Juni 2011)

sehr geil freu mich schon


----------



## Franky70 (2 Juni 2011)

Sie ist 41, die Uhr tickt.
Besser jetzt ein Sex Tape mit ihr, als in zehn Jahren.


----------



## asa (3 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Sie ist 41, die Uhr tickt.
> Besser jetzt ein Sex Tape mit ihr, als in zehn Jahren.



Das Sextape ist doch von ihr als sie noch jung und richtig heiss war... also alles bestens :thumbup:


----------



## Hein666 (3 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Aber ohne Slip auf dem Moped...




Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



:WOW::thumbup:


----------



## sga5 (3 Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe, hier geht dann gleich eine Info raus, sobald die Videos auf dem Markt sind!?!?!?!


----------



## Franky70 (4 Juni 2011)

Hein666 schrieb:


> Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> :WOW::thumbup:



Mensch Hein, da möchte man doch glatt mal Bul...äh Polizist sein und eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle durchführen... 

Jep, bei JLo sieht ein bisschen anders aus, ihr Arsch schleift über den Boden...


----------



## sfpresident (8 Okt. 2011)

hamma dann kann ich mir mal wieder ein keulen freu mich danke für die auskunft :thumbup:


----------

